
Show HN: Coin Daily Update – daily email report with cryptocurrency rates - ohadron
https://coindailyupdate.com/
======
ohadron
I was looking for something that will send me daily email report with the
rates of the cryptocurrencies I'm interested in. Seems trivial but couldn't
find anything simple that just works. So - I just built it on my own. Would
love any feedback or feature requests.

